
Optimize Your Sleep For Better Health and More Free Time - AndrewWarner
http://moneywatch.bnet.com/career-advice/blog/other-8-hours/optimize-your-sleep-for-better-health-and-more-free-time/405/?tag=col1;blog-river
======
TrevorJ
Correlation =/= causation. I still haven't seen research that leads me to
think that sleeping too long directly effects your health negatively as this
article states. It is more likely that unhealthy people sleep longer due to
overall health issues, not the other way round.

Having said that, there are some other good, practical points later on in the
article.

------
v2interactive
I think it's almost impossible for hackers... or programmers, designers, etc..
to get a regular sleep schedule. I don't know about you guys, but I do some of
my best work on Tuesday mornings around 3AM OD'ing on coffee.

------
frossie
I got suspicious of the article when it blamed obesity on excess sleep. I
don't know that there is any clear scientific consensus in this area that
proves more sleep is bad for you. The French sleep close to 9 hours:

See eg.

[http://www.webinfrance.com/people-in-france-sleep-and-eat-
th...](http://www.webinfrance.com/people-in-france-sleep-and-eat-the-most-
says-oecd-617.html)

so I don't see a direct correlation there with obesity rates.

Sleep as long as you need. Your body and brain will tell you.

